
Nightmare Machine by MIT Media Lab - the_black_hand
http://nightmare.mit.edu/#.WB7JfwRXkFc.hackernews
======
throwmenow_0139
This reminds me of a new Blackmirror episode called "Playtest" where an AI
tries to find a way to scare a game tester. I think this could help to
dynamically create the required assets and support game developers, although
I'm not sure if I want to live in a world where this has any priority
whatsoever.

------
nabla9
On behalf of Saito Game Team, I most humbly apologize.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12765022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12765022)

------
ultim8k
Is it a Windows machine?

------
phmagic
I wonder if other animals find gore and distorted faces horrifying.

------
pmyjavec
AI, "The Boogeyman" man of our time.

------
n1000
Yeah right. Just teach skynet how to scare humans...

~~~
iagooar
I see your point there. We shouldn't be investing ANY time at all in
developing AI that is meant to hurt people or have a negative impact on the
way people feel.

~~~
ethbro
If we don't invent a nightmare machine then the Soviets surely will, and then
where will we be?! A nightmare gap, that's where!

My opinion is we need to invest _more_ funding in nightmare-generation
research before it's too late.

------
marchenko
Who asked for this? This really seems antithetical to AI/human goal alignment.

~~~
esrauch
Humans make art like this, would you say those people are working against
"human goals"?

